# Welches Mailprogramm mit 2 Konten?



## Haschbock (11. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe sowohl eine Mailadresse bei web als auch bei google. Ich würde beide Adressen gerne auf einmal nutzen, quasi als ob es eine email-adresse wäre. D.h dass ich nicht immer die Mails von beiden Konten separat abholen muss sondern zB alle 15 Minuten alle abgeholt werden. Und dass ich dann eine Mailadresse als Versandtstandart festlegen kann.

Ist das mit einem kostenlosen Mailprogramm möglich, wenn ja mit welchem?! Und welche Einstellungen muss ich wählen?

THX schonmal, und sorry, hab net so viel Plan von der Materie =)


----------



## cameeel (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde sagen du lädst dir Mozilla Thunderbird runter und richtest dort deine zwei E-Mail konten ein.
Wenn du dann auf "Empfangen" drückst werden beide Konten überprüft usw....

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen?

cAm3eel.


----------

